# Hay rake and baler combinations



## Texas Cattleman (Feb 25, 2014)

I do custom hay baling and am looking at converting to a rake and baler combo. Does anyone have any suggestions of brands or experiences with these systems that only require one pass to rake and bale. We bale with a JD 568 and roll 4000 to 5000 5x6 rolls a year. Some small fields some large. Ive looked at the "Flexrake" system. I would just like some input on brands and realistically how much time, labor, fuel, ect. I could save.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally I like the idea, similar setup they use for straw....never used one tho, wish I could help with that, but the idea sounds like a winner in fossil fuels and time....


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm interested in the idea too, but my dad is on the fence. He thinks it wouldn't work well unless you had very uniform hay. I don't think it would be an issue but of course he has the check book


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Hay Train. There are videos on You Tube.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PM Colby....he also is from TX. Here is a pic link he posted of raking and baling simultaneously.

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/19949-some-first-cut-pics-for-yall/


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally don't think the flex rake is strong enough or do I like the idea of a fixed windrow. You either get a 4' windrow or a 5' windrow. The only plus the flex rake has is less tractor requirements. 
We have what you are looking for, we run a Vermeer R23 customized with a stronger frame and you can adjust windrow width on the go from the monitor in the cab as well as rake speed and wings in and out. You can't buy them from Vermeer, there is a company that makes them but I don't know who it is because the company got bought out or lost it's patent or something. 
We run it with a JD 7320 and a 468 or 567. The 567 is a little harder on the tractor but we get by since it's flat ground. I would say running a 568 you will need around 135 pto hp to run this rake and 568 with no problems. As far as efficiency it's top of the line. You can send one person to rake and bale up to 75 acres a day and use about 7/8 of a tank of fuel. 
It's a great idea honestly. Just have to pry the pocketbook open because it's going to cost you around $40,000


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's the best picture I have of the whole operation on my phone


----------



## Texas Cattleman (Feb 25, 2014)

Colby can you get me the info on where you got your rake. I have talked to another custom baler that uses a frontier model wheel rake and loves it also. Do you roll alot of hay each year? Have you used your combo on any hilly or terraced fields? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We don't do much custom work. 75% of the hay we bale is fed to our cattle. On a wet year we prolly do around 5,000 rolls but that hasn't happened in quite a while cause it doesn't like to rain here. We came close in 2012 but only put up 3500. We have 1 field with terraces and hills and it does good. Holds up in rough ground as well. There is also a guy in my area that runs a Frontier rake with a 568 and it looks like it does a good job. Just not a fan of wheel rakes but have never used one of those big carted ones. As far as the information to get a hold of someone and buy the rake, I have no idea. The guy who use to build them was in Brenham,TX. Ours is an older one and we bought it used. Here's a used one on fast line which it looks to be in good shape. http://www.fastline.com/v100/2008-Vermeer-Mfg-Co-R2300-Rakehand-Shaun-Baker-Hempstead-TX-equipment-detail-a75c7d7b-8887-4dc3-9010-7c9c0c1dfb03.aspx 
Wish I knew how to get the contact info to the guy that actually makes them but it's no where to be found. He makes the whole gray frame you see in the picture and just uses the Vermeer rake baskets


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.tsln.com/article/20100629/TSLN01/100629979


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

At the farm machinery show in Louisville ky there was a set up pushing a v rake and pulling the baler. It was a neat setup.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

Texas Cattleman said:


> I do custom hay baling and am looking at converting to a rake and baler combo. Does anyone have any suggestions of brands or experiences with these systems that only require one pass to rake and bale. We bale with a JD 568 and roll 4000 to 5000 5x6 rolls a year. Some small fields some large. Ive looked at the "Flexrake" system. I would just like some input on brands and realistically how much time, labor, fuel, ect. I could save.


here is another using wheel rake...

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6864681


----------

